# Automobile accident



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

A woman and a man are involved in a car accident on a snowy road and both of their cars are totally demolished. But, amazingly, neither of them is hurt. After they crawl out of their cars, the woman says, "Wow, just look at our cars! There's nothing left, but we're unhurt. This must be a sign that we should meet and be friends and live together in peace for the rest of our days."

Flattered, the man replies, "Oh yes, I agree with you completely.
This must be a sign."

The woman continues, "And look at this, here's another miracle.
My car is completely demolished, but this bottle of wine didn't break. Surely we should drink this wine and celebrate our good fortune."

Then she hands the bottle to the man. The man nods his head in agreement, opens it and drinks half the bottle and then hands it back to the woman. The woman takes the bottle and immediately puts the cap back on and hands it back to the man.

The man asks, "Aren't you having any?"

The woman replies, "No. I think I'll just wait for the police."


----------



## jpx5 (Jul 24, 2007)

Good one


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

That's just wrong :nono2: :nono2:


----------

